

Chicago technologist Harper Reed joins President Barack Obama's 2012 campaign - jcasman
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-0602-confidential-reed-20110602,0,7924072.column

======
paulsmith
And even better headline would have been something like, “Obama 2012 Hires
Startup Hacker as CTO.” One of us!

